# AC only works at "3"



## jrodz756 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a 98 Altima 161k miles on it. The Ac only works if I skip 1 and 2 and set it at 3 or higher. Is this a problem i can fix myself? or would i have to take it in to get it repaired? Thanks for any helpful comments.


----------



## glynka (Aug 18, 2007)

*Altima 1998 Blower Motor Resistor*

Hi, If you look underneath of the dash behing the glove compartment you can see the BLOWER MOTOR RESISTOR.It will have 4 wires running to it with a plug , and It is held in by two screws to the a alongated hole.Take out the screws and the resistor will slide down and out.,you can re-weld the points,or buy a new one;super easy to change;look in ebay(Altima 1998 Blower Motor Resistor )Good luck .

:givebeer:


----------



## midlife (Sep 26, 2012)

Good info to know. With +260K miles we are on the lookout for these types of repairs.


----------



## glynka (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks midlife for your response;you try to help people here,and never receive an answer for the help!!!!!!!:balls:


----------

